# Large Shaper Vise Fs At Mn Auction



## Uglydog (Jul 9, 2016)

It's not mine, and I don't know the manufacture.
Wife and I are headed from Minnesota to Nashville in a few weeks. 
We could deliver if it's not to far off the path, it would cost you a couple coffees!
You buy her, I'll haul. 

https://www.proxibid.com/aspr/Bench-vise-with-12-jaw/31022645/LotDetail.asp?lid=31022645

Daryl 
MN


----------



## Karl_T (Jul 9, 2016)

That's a huge two day auction in a four story building.

read the removal requirements - no use of elevator - come only at the time they choose.

Scared me off.

Karl


----------



## Uglydog (Jul 9, 2016)

Yep, alot of leg and back work!!
Should you hire the rigger they require that you use, you will find that he isn't shy either!!
I'm guessing that many of these lots will be abandoned.

Daryl
MN


----------



## Karl_T (Jul 9, 2016)

At least the rigger put the quotes in ahead of time so you know what you are up against. Don't blame them for the super high prices if its in an old four story building. In many cases the rigger fee is more than its worth.


----------



## John Hasler (Jul 9, 2016)

Karl_T said:


> no use of elevator


The way I read it you can't *ride* in the elevator but you can send your stuff down with their operator.


----------



## 4GSR (Jul 9, 2016)

You won't hurt that vise pushing it out the window....


----------



## 4GSR (Jul 9, 2016)

Hey Daryl, If I win bid on that 4 foot x 8 foot surface plate, would you pick it up for me???


----------



## Uglydog (Jul 9, 2016)

4gsr,
Will you pour a cup of coffee when I deliver?

Daryl
MN


----------

